College dropouts whose startups failed, what's your story? - huseyinkeles
======
arnauldkayonga1
Very interesting question. this should also go to Reddit to get more feedback.

~~~
huseyinkeles
not sure if it's timezone related thing but I was also expecting more
attention :) will ask later again.

